
Show HN: A Chrome extension to open your frequently visited website instantly - Folyd
https://anyshortcut.com
======
Folyd
I'm so excited to announce that our chrome extension
Anyshortcut([https://anyshortcut.com](https://anyshortcut.com)) is finally
out! We created Anyshortcut to help people use keyboard shortcuts to open
their frequently visited websites instantly.

It is simple, intuitive and straightforward. You only need a Google account to
get started, all your shortcuts are synced everywhere automatically.

Two more auxiliary features are quick switching between two recent tabs, auto-
jumping to home URL.

We are just launching on Producthunt.
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/anyshortcut](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/anyshortcut)

Welcome to give it a try. We appreciated any question or advice.

